# knock senser help!!



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

I have a 93 se-r w/jdm engine,headers, and muffler.My check engine light came on last week and it hesitates from 1500 to 2500 rpms. took it to the shop and it came up knock senser and egr ( which i have a new egr so i dont know why).what is a knock senser and will it hurt my motor to keep driving it. thanx


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

A knock sensor is a device mounted on your engine block, which is used to determine when the engine is knocking (sometimes called "Ping".) To make a long story short, your engine computer monitors this device, and if there is a voltage fluctuation due to knocking, the computer will pull your timing back. 

Headers have been known to trigger faulty knock signals, which is why some of us have used a second sensor, which is grounded out. I'm not saying this will fix your problem, but I recently purchased a brand new sensor for less than $20. I'd first try replacing the original, and see where that gets you. Good luck!


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

thanx, what about the egr code. I have a new one so i dont know why it would show this code.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

It could be because you mixed up the vacum lines, on the egr.


----------

